

Jenkins Atlassian Theme – So you want Bamboo but you can´t afford it? - jacksoncage
https://github.com/djonsson/jenkins-atlassian-theme

======
FlufflyWubblers
Looks good, will definitely try it out!

------
fredr
Sexy Jenkins! Love it!

